# iPad Mini, cours, vidéo et surf.



## SamouraiXX (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
Je n'ai pas d'iPad celui si sera mon 1er.
J'hésite actuellement à me procurer un iPad Mini 32go ou un iPad 4 16go. 
L'utilisation que je compte en faire est la consultation de PDF, de page web et regarder des vidéos et film. Que me conseillez vous ?

Sinon concernant les vidéos que j'ai lhabitude de regarder (Série et Mangas) en 720p, cela est supporter par l'iPad Mini ? La vidéo sera aussi belle que sur mon MBP ou sur ma PlayBook ? (Je ne connaît rien au définition d'écran...)  
Merci d'avance.


----------

